# Taking good clear photos in the woods



## Tallgrass (May 7, 2013)

Hello. I am totally new to this. Can you give us tips on taking photos in the woods during morning hours. Can we do better than this?





Or this?


----------



## samm (May 7, 2013)

Whats your equipment list ?


----------



## hirejn (May 7, 2013)

Understand that trees block a lot of light and in the morning there isn't much light to begin with, so this is a low-light situation. This means your main concern is shutter speed and having a tripod. This enables you to keep the camera still at slow shutter speeds. You want at least 1/60 when shooting hand-held, but on a tripod the shutter speed is less important as long as nothing is moving around in the scene.

The second main tip is find something worth photographing. A creative eye takes training and practice and time to develop. Visualize an image, and then understand how to create that image. Know exactly what your subject is and shoot to capture it. Learn to eliminate what doesn't work and accentuate what does. This is too big a subject for a forum post.


----------



## Light Guru (May 7, 2013)

Tallgrass said:


> Can you give us tips on taking photos in the woods during morning hours.



Use a tripod!


----------



## ktan7 (May 7, 2013)

The photographs are not in focus!


----------

